

StartupBus Founder Elias live interview - skotzko
http://namesake.com/conversation/brian/todays-namesake-conversation-is-with-elias-founder-of-the-startup-bus-well-be-discussing-the-future-of-this-awesome-hackathon-and-the-broader-startup-education-movement-his-project-was-recognized-by-inc-magazine-this-year-at-sxsw-join-us

======
redsox
Startup Bus was an amazing success this year at SXSW.

------
skotzko
This is pretty neat to see the way Elias is thinking about the future of the
community he built.

